# I need a psychic...



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's my story, I hope someone can help...I was diagnosed with IBS this past August. At that time it was predominantly "D." Around the beginning of October (or end of September) I started to feel a lot better, not completely, but a lot. I thought that maybe i was finally going to be straightened out! On November 24 I started taking Yasmin Birth Control. Ever since then I have not been "normal" at all. The first week I had D which I just blamed on my bodies reaction to starting something new. Then for the next 2 weeks (until my period) I was REALLY constipated which I haven't been for QUITE some time. Now (my first and second week on the next pack of pills) I have BAD D again! Does anyone know if the pil is what is causing this??? I would go off of it in a second if I thought that's what it was, but i don't want to if it won't help anything. My GYN said that the pill shouldn't cause any bowel problems, but then, she doesn't have IBS. I really need some advice! I am so upset! After a few good months I don't think I can go through this hell again! I am in college and don't have time to (pardon my expression) poop all day! Please Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

Well, any time you introduce something new into the body, there will be side effects. Also, birth control pills are big offenders because the hormones kill the good bacteria in the stomach, causing diarrhea. Our hormones are so strong that they give us the poops around that time of the month anyway. It only makes sense that it would have that kind of effect.Try going off of it for a little while and see if there is a difference. Either that, or switch to a different pill. They are all different in the way your body responds.Good luck.


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Peony! I really appreciate you taking the time to reply to me. I am thinking of going off the pill and see if that works. I would rather just feel better again!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

The Pills regulates hormones so yes, it can affect our IBS. Women who not have IBS also say that they get bad D around their period as well. You need to allow your body time to get used to the new hormones being put into it. Its been YEARS since I started the pill but I do remember something that you need to allow at least a month if not more. Actually, that is true for a lot of hormone affecting drugs. (eg thyroid etc)Btw, have you been taking it the same time every day? That can affect things as well.


----------



## mysterytome (Jan 7, 2003)

Just a thought







-- if hormones kill the good bacteria in the digestive tract, contributing to diarrhea, could taking acidopholus (sp?) help? Either in a pill, or by eating some live culture yogurt? I know that, except on my worst days, eating yogurt helps my symptoms.


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks guys!







Yes I have been taking the pill at the same time every day and I have been on it for almost 2 full monthes now. I am really thinking about going off of it for a while and seeing if that helps. I guess sometimes you have to just experiment with things to see what works best for you. What works good for one person might not work for someone else. If going off of the pill helps then maybe I can ask my Doc to prescribe another kind for me. About the yogurt, no I haven't tried that, but maybe I will. I used to eat yogurt all of the time. I didn't know that it would help IBS. Anyone with any more advice?


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

Taking probiotics helps only if the capsules are enteric coated so it makes it all the way through the digestive tract to colonize. All the doctors will tell you to eat yougurt, but so little of it actually gets where it needs to be that you'd have to eat a ton to get some desired effects. If you are not lactose int. you should purchase a probiotic called Florastor. It's excellent.I'm a HUGE advocate about staying as far away from antibiotics as possible. They gave me IBS so I don't think they are ever good.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Peony, do you have any studies that support your statement that hormones kill bacteria in the stomach? I have never seen that stated anywhere before and I admit I'm skeptical. So many people say so many things on these boards and I worry about new members jumping on every new theory they read.Chrisz, you are the first person that I remember saying had D then C while taking the pill. It seems like most of us either get more D or more C while on it, or aren't affected at all. I am D-type and being on the pill helps me. In fact I take it continously, with no placebos, so that I skip periods. My IBS-D is much worse right before and during my period, and I have other problems like very bad menstrual cramps and bad hormonal headaches.Maybe Yasmine isn't the best pill for you. Different formulations can tend to have different side effects. Talk to your dr


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Luna! I found your reply to be very helpful! I think that I am going to try a different pill.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

A lot of people use Triphasil; which is what pill I am on. Maybe you could try that one? I asked my doctor about Yasmin and he said it wasn't for me and wouldn't even let me try it. The same with the one that you get a needle for...the name escapes me now. He said that one was more prone to causing D in people with IBS. Since my doc has IBS I know he's pretty on top of things for us.I agree with Luna...I'm kind of skeptical about hormones killing bacteria in the stomach.


----------



## Billie24 (Nov 3, 2002)

Aurora...........you are so lucky that your Dr. has IbS too. He actually knows how you feel and can help. Wow wish I had one like that.Billie


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Wow Aurora! You are lucky! My doctor is very nice too, but I don't think that she understands how bad IBS can be. So tell me more about the pill you are on. Is it good for people with IBS? Did your doc not want you on Yasmin because of IBS, or for some other reason? Thanks!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I know you are kidding about the pyshci thing, but I had one do a reading for me. I think of half of what she said was right!


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

About the hormone thing and the bacteria-- in my other support group it came up somehow. I'm going to see if I can find that for you and post it. Bacteria in the gut is very important to me and all my C-Diff buddies, and we became experts on what harms flora.


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Peony (and everyone else)!


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

You should try eating with your pill too. It helps some. SOunds to me like you haven't been having IBS symptoms that long... is that right? mine started a bout a year ago now. I have been on BCP for about 9 years.I just went off this month ( to ttc) and all I can tell you is if I took mine w/ food it helped, and that I always always got D with my period and for a few days after







Good luck w/ switching pills!


----------

